# service engine soon light!!



## oh-la-la (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi
Im just wondering the "service engine soon" light means i should bring the car to dealer to get 20,000 miles service??? 19xxx miles now.
thanks


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

check your gas cap if its not on tight it will throw an SES light.


----------



## oh-la-la (Apr 1, 2004)

will the light be on for 20,000 miles service???
thanks


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

oh-la-la said:


> will the light be on for 20,000 miles service???
> thanks


no, the SES light will not tell you when to service the vehicle.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

oh-la-la said:


> Hi
> Im just wondering the "service engine soon" light means i should bring the car to dealer to get 20,000 miles service??? 19xxx miles now.
> thanks


You're still under warranty, so just take it back to the dealership for a 
diagnostic test and repair.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Read this thread and get the code which will give you an idea of what is wrong.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=7500


----------

